# Algen im Miniteich - wer kann helfen?



## Butia (30. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab nen Miniteich mit 1000l Volumen. Die Filterung geht über einen Miniskimmer in einen Pumpenschachteimer  mit einer  Pumpe (5W, 500l/h) in den Bodenfilter.

Das Wasser ist super klar (kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber wegen Handycamera). Aber jetzt kommen so schmierige Algen, überall. Trozdem wachsen die Pflanzen schlecht.

Hab mir jetzt ne Teichbelüfterpumpe bestellt um ein bischen Umweltzung zu bekommen damit der Schmoder in den Filter gespült wird. Sozusagen einen Minitschechen will ich mir basteln.

Am  Montag hol ich mir mal einen Wassertest für Nitrat und Phosphat.

An Fischen hab ich 8 Regenbogen Elritzen(Notropis chrosomus)
die zweimal die Woche etwas Futter bekommen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für Algen sind und wie ich die wegkriege.

Als ich den Teich letzten Jahr im Mai gebaut habe, hab ich die veralgte Seerose in den Teich gesetzt und nach kurzer Zeit war keine Alge mehr an der Seerose zu sehen. Jetzt ist es genau andersherum.

Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## lotta (30. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Butia,
warum stören dich diese wenigen Algen denn?
Gehören die nicht einfach nur zu der natürlichen Entwicklung, eines Kleinbiotops?
Ich habe in meinem Bachlauf (manchmal auch im Teich) auch immer wieder Fadenalgen
und auch ähnlich "schmierige Algenklumpen ",
aber die Fische haben kein Problem damit
und hin und wieder ernte ich sie ab, (soll heißen ich keschere sie raus oder drehe sie auf eine Bürste).

Dein Wasser ist doch schön klar und wenn die Werte stimmen, 
dann genieße einfach deinen hübschen Mini und lass der Natur ihren Lauf.
Viel Freude am Hobby
Bine


----------



## Butia (31. Aug. 2014)

Moin Bine,

oben am Beckenrand ist noch mehr Schmodder und da wächst dann nichts mehr. An der Grenze Wasseroberfläche zum Bechenrand hat sich so ne weiße schmierige Schicht gebildet. Ich glaube nicht das das natürliches Algenvorkommen ist.

Ich mach am Montag mal nen Wassertest und geb die Werte mal durch.

LG Toni


----------



## lotta (31. Aug. 2014)

Moin Toni, 
das hört sich dann natürlich schon anders an.
Bild wäre prima, dann kann man sich das besser vorstellen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Butia (31. Aug. 2014)

Werd morgen mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Aug. 2014)

Vergiss die paar Algen bei dem schönen klaren Wasser. Eine Klobürste am Stiel zum aufwickeln der paar Algen und gut.

Besorge dir noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen. Nadelsimse oder vielleicht auch Schraubenvallis aus dem Aquarienbedarf.
Die haben bei mir den letzten Winter gut überlebt und werden nicht so hoch wie __ Wasserpest und Kornkraut.

Die Nadelsimse könnte direkt auf dem Grund ein schönes Polster bilden. Die Vallis machen das in ein bisschen größer auch.

Kauf die Schraubenvallisneria Vallisneria asiatica oder Vallisneria torta ich weiß nich genau welche ich habe ist auf jeden Fall die geschraubte. http://www.heimbiotop.de/vallisneria.html#am Es gibt die Sorten auch mit glatten Blättern. Die würde mir zu hoch in deinem Becken. Wenn du günstig dran kommst dann jetzt noch....besser ist aber im Frühjahr damit die Pflanze für den Winter Kraft hat einzuwachsen. Bei mir im Teich wandert die nur gerinfügig und hat kurze dicke Blätter bekommen. Ich würde die einfach in deinen sandigen Bodengrund stecken. Ich habe noch eine andere schicke Aquarienpflanze für den Bodengrund, welche den durch den Wintergekommen ist. Die scheint sich aber im gegensatz zu im Aquarium nicht auszubreiten.....die muss ich noch ein bisschen beobachten.  Vom Heimbiotop braucht die es eigendlich warm. http://www.heimbiotop.de/cryptocoryne.html


----------



## Butia (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi Tottoabs,

mit der Klobürste klappt es nicht, es sind keine Fadenalgen.

Hab mir jetzt mal so einen Teststreifen geholt um die Wasserwerte zu überprüfen. Keine Ahnung wie (un)genau die sind.

*Nitrit:    o.K.
Nitrat:   ca 10 mg   
GH:      3-4
KH:      3-5
Ph:      7-7,5
Chlor:  0-0,8*

Ein Phosphattest war leider nirgends zu finden,

*können die Werte stimmen, muß ich was ändern.*


----------



## Limnos (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi

Nadelsimse will dicht unter der Oberfläche bis halb emers sein, da sie sehr lichthhungrig ist. Das __ Tausendblatt hat nicht die idealen Bedingungen, Nur bei Schwäche wird es derart von Algen überwuchert.  Ich würde dir empfehlen durch eine Schwimmpflanze das Licht für die Algen zu verknappen. Für __ Froschbiss ist es jetzt zu spät. Azolla oder __ Wasserlinsen wird man nur nur schwer wieder los. Lass die Messerei! Irgendeine Alge wächst bei jedem Wasserwert. Ich habe da kleine Fische gesehen. Füttere sie (fast) nicht mehr, sie bekommen z.Zt. ohnehin genug Anflugnahrung, bzw. im Wasser und Bodengrund sind viele Kleinlebewesen.
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Butia (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die Tips. Die Fische sind 8 Regenbogen Elritzen, werden nur 2 mal die Woche gefüttert.
Vielleicht sollte ich die Seerose etwas düngen um für mehr Schatten zu sorgen?! Aber dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr?

LG Toni


----------



## charly41 (3. Sep. 2014)




----------



## charly41 (3. Sep. 2014)

Ich habe meinen Teich vollkommen algenfrei bekommen. Gehe einmal auf
_(unnötiger Werbelink entfernt)_
dort findest du die besten Antialgenmittel


charly41 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 137662


----------



## pema (4. Sep. 2014)

Also,
ich habe meinen Teich auch vollkommen (zumindest reicht es für mich) algenfrei bekommen...und zwar ohne weitz-Wasserwelt oder andere Anbieter von seltsamen Mittelchen.
Pflanzen, Geduld, Zeit und vielleicht eine Klobürste (für die Fadenalgen)...und alles wird gut.
petra


----------



## Limnos (4. Sep. 2014)

Hi

Algenmittel töten Algen, ihre Leichen entziehenden Wasser Sauerstoff und werden zu neuem "Algenfutter". Kleinlebenwesen, die von Schwebealgen leben, haben dann keine Nahrungsgrundlage mehr. Solch eine Teich ist eine biologische Wüste. Lebende Algen  stören zwar optisch, aber sie erzeugen Sauerstoff und machen den Teich nährstoffärmer. Ich gebe pema recht, Geduld ist das beste Antialgenmittel.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Sep. 2014)

charly41 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Teich vollkommen algenfrei bekommen. Gehe einmal auf
> ...
> dort findest du die besten Antialgenmittel


Naja, Pflanzenfrei hast den auch gemacht. Ich bin gegen Chemi, kann aber jeder machen wie er denkt.

Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom Toni noch mal anschaue könnten das auch *eine Cyanobakterien *sein so wie die sich über die Pflanzen ziehen. Ist auch nix schlimmes.
Die können ggf mit einer Wasserumstellung weg gehen. Also wenn du Regenwasser zur Teichspeisung nimmst, dann einmal Wasserwechsel mit viel Leitungswasser oder umgekert.


----------



## Flusi (4. Sep. 2014)

hallo,
charly, nix für ungut, aber Chemie im Teich - never!
LG Flusi


----------



## Butia (5. Sep. 2014)

Hi alle,

vielen Dank fürs diskutieren. Ich werd nen Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser machen und dabei soviele Algen wie möglich absaugen.

Mit Chemie hab ichs auch nicht so, ist meist ne kurzfristige Lösung der Symptome nicht der Ursache.

Hab mir ne Membranpumpe bestellt und will damit für mehr Strömung im Teich sorge(Tscheche), damit mehr im Filter landet und noch mehr Sauerstoff in s Wasser komt.


----------



## Jelle (5. Sep. 2014)

Kippe Milch rein, hab gehört, das soll helfen.


----------



## Vogel (15. Dez. 2014)

Hi, Algen im Tiech sind immer ärgerlich. Bei Freunden war das diesen Sommer besonders schlimm und die haben sich dann Equipment unter dem Begriff Teichklar gekauft. Das hat wohl echt super funktioniert. Ich betreuer derzeit ein kleines Aquarium für einen Freund, der mehrere Monate beruflich unterwegs ist. Hier finde ich auch, dass sich in den letzten Wochen sehr viele Algen entwickelt haben. Sollte ich für solche Zwecke auch Sachen für Teichklar nutzen oder ist das für die kleinen Zierfische unpassend?

_(Edit: Link entfernt - wir wollen doch nicht werben, gell...)_


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2014)

charly41 - Du magst es ja hübsch finden, aber stein- und wassergefüllte Bombenkrater haben mit Teich nichts zu tun.


----------



## samorai (16. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Butia!
Mein Fertigteich hat satte 2 Jahre gebraucht, um "ansehnlich" zu werden. Ich denke mit den "Dinger'n" hat man es nicht allzuleicht.
Ist in dem Pflanzrand nur Kies? .......oder ist da Teicherde mit Kies abgedeckt?
Teicherde unterstütz den Säurewert (KH), der wiederum hält den PH-Wert stabil.
Das heißt der PH-Wert "wackelt" immer etwas, morgens ist er niedriger als abends.
Wenn man die Werte messen tut, immer morgens und abends messen, dann vergleichen.
KH-Wert sollte schon über 5 sein,damit er was bewirken kann.
Andere Mittel sind; Einsetzen von Algen fressenden __ Schnecken oder mehr Beschattung (Sonnensegel,Pflanzen) .
Und noch ne Frage: Hast Du schon mit Bakterien gearbeitet( egal ob Starter oder andere).
Eine Hand mit Gartenerde in den Pflanzenteich geben, am besten im Nylon Strumpf, da sind viele Bakterien enthalten, auch "Starter".

Gruß Ron!


----------

